# When to use Junebug Color?



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello, just wanted to see if someone could help me with this color. 

Is it good for clear shallow water like blue is or is it ment for muddy water on a sunny day. I have caught fish using blue and black combo in clear shallow water and in muddy water. Junebug seems to be a popular color so I order some Lake Fork Worms then I realized that I was not sure when I would use them. 

Thanks for any advice. 

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Muddy water, sunny day or overcast conditions in cleaner water...but hey, whenever the fish will eat it!!

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

This is probably going to be of no help at all but IMO the fact that the color is Junebug is secondary to the fact it is a dark color. I tend to go with a light colored worm, usually green; medium colored, usually brownish; and a dark color, usually Junebug. I try them all to try to find a pattern and still can't say one color works better than another in certain conditions. As my Dad used to say, "It's all in the way you hold your mouth."


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Junebug is one of my confidence colors. It tends to produce better in dingy water or in clearer water on overcast/low light days. Bright days and clear water tend to require more natural colors.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

thelatrobe33 said:


> Junebug is one of my confidence colors. It tends to produce better in dingy water or in clearer water on overcast/low light days. Bright days and clear water tend to require more natural colors.


ditto...

I might use a dark color in high visibility conditions if the bait is small...like 3" or so with a thin profile.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Overcast and evening work best for me.


----------

